# Costco is selling the TEAC iPod docking clock radio for $89.99



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

SR-L200i-W Hi Fi Table Radio
Main Features

Function: iPod / Tuner / AUX
iPod Dock (iPod charges while playing)
Speakers: 2.5" Super Dynamic Full Range x2
Digital AM/FM Tuner with
10 AM + 10 FM Station Presets
Wake to iPod or Tuner
Sleep Timer
Large LCD Display with Dimmer
Front AUX Input (Stereo Mini Jack)
Muting
Remote Control (Also controls basic iPod functions)
iPod Dock Adapters and Dock Cover
Specifications

Audio Input: x1 (Stereo Mini)
Headphone Jack: x1 (Stereo Mini)
Operation: 120V AC, 60Hz
Dimension (W x H x D):
13-1/2" x 4-3/8" x 9-1/8"
340 x 110 x 230 mm
Weight:
6.6 lbs
3.0 kg

http://www.teac.com/consumer_electronics/SR-L200i-W.html

Reviewed at iPodlounge:

http://ilounge.com/index.php/news/comments/teac-offers-clock-radio-ipod-speaker-systems/



> Teac recently introduced two new iPod speaker systems with clock radio functions. The SRL-200 ($150 [US]; shown) features an integrated iPod dock, digital AM/FM radio tuner with 20 FM station presets, LCD display, and wireless remote. The system lets you awaken or fall asleep to the music on your iPod. The second unit, the Teac GR-10i ($160 [US]), is a similar clock radio with iPod dock. It sports a silver exterior, and also features a digital AM/FM tuner, LCD display, remote and sleep/alarm functions.


----------



## Bighead (May 3, 2005)

I don't see it on the Costco.ca site... :-(

Exactly what I am looking for for my office...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Not costco.ca. Costco stores.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Checked it out tonight. Looks like decent build quality. Sounds alright, it was a bit hard to check out in a costco. Especially with 'pour some sugar on me' blasting out of a minisystem in the next aisle. If I needed one, I'd definitely go buy this one.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Thanks for the tip! Time to hitup Costco!


----------



## imeldamac (Aug 20, 2005)

Does this work with a shuffle?-- looking for an end of school year present for my 11-year-old.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

In a review comment on iLounge's site a user says:

"It comes with adapters for all the current iPods that snap into the top of the unit."

That sounds promising. I doubt that the Shuffle works though. I'd assume this works with all iPods with Dock Connector. Someone else did say that this thing has an AUX input - you could hook up your shuffle via the headphone port... doubt it would power on as an alarm clock with you shuffle playing music though.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

fyrefly said:


> In a review comment on iLounge's site a user says:
> 
> "It comes with adapters for all the current iPods that snap into the top of the unit."
> 
> That sounds promising. I doubt that the Shuffle works though. I'd assume this works with all iPods with Dock Connector. Someone else did say that this thing has an AUX input - you could hook up your shuffle via the headphone port... doubt it would power on as an alarm clock with you shuffle playing music though.


There wasnt a usb port hiding there for the shuffe. It has an aux input on the FRONT and a headphone jack on the BACK. Seems a bit backwards to me, but what the heck, why not!


----------



## imeldamac (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks


----------

